# Toro trimmer starting probs.



## 66ford (May 17, 2008)

New here and great forum, I have a toro trimmer 25cc model 51970, walbro carb. It won't start, I've done everthing I can think of. New plug, completely cleaned the carb, took off muffler / spark arrester and burned off carbon. Only thing I found was the primer plunger had 1 plugged hole. It's seems to get good spark and fuel, I read about reed valves, where are they and what do they look like, there is a spacer between the carb and head, on one side there is up in spacer, a round plastic cylinder that bascially split up the middle. If that is where it goes then it's gone, any input would help. Definitely frustatling, 2 stroke engines and I don't get along! Thanks
Charlie


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Your unit is a ported design and does not have any reed valves. This trimmer was made by Homelite for Toro. Look for a possible air leak into the crankcase, it's common on these units to find loose carburetor insulators and loose cylinder heads where air can get drawn into the crankcase. You may also want to inspect the spark arrestor and make sure it's not plugged, and while your at it, remove the muffler and take a look at the condition of the piston and cylinder.

Best of Luck... :thumbsup:


----------

